# Cultural for Each Language



## AmoL'italiano

Hey there!

Just a small suggestion.
I think that there should be a culture section for each individual language as well as the current one for generally all languages. That way there can be specific culture questions posed to a certain culture without feeling sort of exclusive and rude to other cultures as I would if I posted a specific culture question in the current Cultural Discussions forum.

Thank you!
Dylan


----------



## cuchuflete

AmoL'italiano,

Foreros are encouraged to open threads for cultural discussions in any language. The beauty of the multi-lingual Cultural forum is that any member can participate if they choose to, read only if they don't feel up to participating in the language of the conversation, or just skip the thread.

Isolating conversations by language would exclude many readers from contact with interesting ideas they might otherwise see in the current forum.

That's my personal opinion.  Let's hear what others have to say.


----------



## elroy

Your question is vague, Dylan.

Do you mean that you'd like the Cultural Discussions forum to be subdivided based on the language in which posts are to be composed, or on topics related to specific languages, or what?

Since I'm not exactly sure what your concern is, why don't you present us with a concrete proposal detailing what direction you think the Cultural Discussions forum should take.


----------



## Juri

I understand it so. I, f.i. write English painfully slowly, because I learned 
this language 40 years ago, and have   used it  in travels only. Of course I could better partecipate to cultural discussions in my mother language - Italian.


----------



## Josh_

Many different cultures have the same language (such as Mexico and Spain), therefore you would eventually need to subdivide even further so as not to feel like you were excluding others.  It would get very complicated.


----------



## Seana

If I could add any opinion for this topic I would be very gratful when you won't share, limit or cofine that thread to one or two languages. 
It would lead to isolating some members and in a consequence loss many of them. I like reading Cultural Disscussion thread a lot and I think just interlacing many various opinions, topics and languages is really interesting and as *cuchuflete* has said decides about "(...)the beauty of the multi-lingual Cultural forum..." 
So my opinion. Here you are - it is no need to change anything.


----------



## AmoL'italiano

I am saying that every language has a forum, no?
So... in the ITALIAN forum, there would be a SUB-FORUM labeled, "Italian Culture." Questions could be posed there in Italian and English, just as questions are posed in both languages in the original Italian-English section.

In forums where there are many countries speaking that language, the thread titles would have to start with the country they are curious about.
So... in the SPANISH forum there would be a SUB-FORUM labeled, "Spanish Culture." Then people would either have a general question about all spanish-speaking countries, or- if they have a specific country in mind- they would make their thread start with that country in the title. So:

"Spain- Flirting"
"Mexico- Hand Gestures."
Etc.

Is that clear enough? Capite? Y'all understand?

HOWEVER- THERE WOULD STILL BE THE CURRENT CULTURE FORUM FOR GENERAL LANGUAGES!

Bene.
Dylan


----------



## Seana

But would you consider this when you don't speak Spanish you never go to English -Spanish forum. I think it wouldn't be so clear and moreover totally shreded. Do you agree with me?


----------



## Jana337

AmoL'italiano said:
			
		

> "Spain- Flirting"
> "Mexico- Hand Gestures."
> Etc.


 That would be a total mess: Nothing would prevent Spanish learners from Montreal and Tel Aviv from sharing their thoughts about flirting in Montreal and Tel Aviv.

Moreover, this is an intercultural forum, although some members mistakenly believe that it is in fact cultural in the sense of the pop-culture. I am afraid this misunderstanding would be even greater in a partitioned forum.

I think we will stick to the current scheme.  We've had Italian threads here, and new ones are sincerely welcome. 

Jana


----------

